# Any suggestions for campgrounds with easy boat access and good fishing in Louisiana???



## ryanconklin

Any suggestions for campgrounds with easy boat access and good fishing in Louisiana???


----------



## GSTORY

Breton Sound Marina in Hopedale has a campground, and Sweetwater Marina in Delacroix does as well. Both have launches, and learning to fish those areas is easy.
Is this Ryan Conklin from Mobile?


----------



## ryanconklin

GSTORY said:


> Breton Sound Marina in Hopedale has a campground, and Sweetwater Marina in Delacroix does as well. Both have launches, and learning to fish those areas is easy.
> Is this Ryan Conklin from Mobile?


Yes I am from mobile. And thank you. I will look into those


----------



## GSTORY

Not sure if you're the right one, but I kinda grew up with a Ryan Conklin. Went to Hollinger's Island together. This is Greg Story


----------



## ryanconklin

Haha wrong 


GSTORY said:


> Not sure if you're the right one, but I kinda grew up with a Ryan Conklin. Went to Hollinger's Island together. This is Greg Story


Haha wrong one. I'm still growing up. Only 15. Thanks for letting me know the campgrounds though!


----------



## GSTORY

LOL. Well good luck. If you need any more info, we're all here to help


----------



## ifsteve

Be careful running around the LA marsh. Especially pay attention to the water levels (wind and tides). There are lots of areas that look like they should have plenty of water for most any boat. Some do and some don't. And getting stuck in there sucks. Big time. What kind of a boat are you going to be in?


----------



## ryanconklin

ifsteve said:


> Be careful running around the LA marsh. Especially pay attention to the water levels (wind and tides). There are lots of areas that look like they should have plenty of water for most any boat. Some do and some don't. And getting stuck in there sucks. Big time. What kind of a boat are you going to be in?


Carolina skiff j16. I can run about 6-8 inches lnches on a plane


----------



## YnR

ifsteve said:


> Be careful running around the LA marsh. Especially pay attention to the water levels (wind and tides). There are lots of areas that look like they should have plenty of water for most any boat. Some do and some don't. And getting stuck in there sucks. Big time. What kind of a boat are you going to be in?


This a million times.


----------



## GSTORY

I agree with the above. Definitely pay attention to the tides. Even if the pond you're in seems like it's got plenty of water, the entrance that you came into may not if the tide is falling. I've had to get a running start in a pond just so we could get out. Had this happen in my J14.


----------



## jmrodandgun

St Bernard state park is about 20 miles from Breton Sound Marina and about the same from Delacroix.


----------



## ryanconklin

wow seems it can be very sudden! thanks for the heads up. i think we are going to look in to staying breton sound area. biloxi marsh looks awesome


----------



## jmrodandgun

What kind of camping are you trying to do? Tent camping? If you want to tent camp you're probably going to need to stay at the state park.


----------



## ifsteve

Ryan when are you thinking of taking this trip? If you haven't heard about the gnats you better investigate them. They can be your worst nightmare (ok kidding but not by much). They can be flat out awful enough when fishing. I can't imaging what it would be like camping (tent wise anyway). Just make sure you get some Avon Skin So Soft Bug Guard. 

My wife has a nickname for them. Actually two but I can't print one of them. The nice version is "flying teeth"


----------



## pt448

There's also a small tent camping area within Biloxi marsh wma. Pointe aux Chiene wma has a tent camping area as well.


----------



## ryanconklin

ifsteve said:


> Ryan when are you thinking of taking this trip? If you haven't heard about the gnats you better investigate them. They can be your worst nightmare (ok kidding but not by much). They can be flat out awful enough when fishing. I can't imaging what it would be like camping (tent wise anyway). Just make sure you get some Avon Skin So Soft Bug Guard.
> 
> My wife has a nickname for them. Actually two but I can't print one of them. The nice version is "flying teeth"


Staying in a motor home so not really camping.. lol. looking to go in march.


----------



## pt448

There's plenty of rv spots on Grand Isle, including the state park which is on the beach on the east end of the island.


----------



## GSTORY

Biloxi Marsh is unbelievable, Ryan! I am planning a trip for March too, maybe I can schedule around the same time you go and can show you a few things


----------



## ryanconklin

GSTORY said:


> Biloxi Marsh is unbelievable, Ryan! I am planning a trip for March too, maybe I can schedule around the same time you go and can show you a few things


That would be great! where are you from? I live in ne florida, about 20 minutes south of st. augustine.


----------



## GSTORY

I live in Coden, AL near Fowl River Bridge (south Mobile County, just north of Dauphin Island)


----------



## ryanconklin

Nice. When the time gets a little bit closer it would be cool to try and figure something out!


----------



## GSTORY

Send me a pm when y'all start planning and get some dates, and I'll gather my crew up and start planning a trip. We usually don't plan a trip but maybe the week before we go


----------



## ryanconklin

GSTORY said:


> Send me a pm when y'all start planning and get some dates, and I'll gather my crew up and start planning a trip. We usually don't plan a trip but maybe the week before we go


will do


----------



## YnR

Not to hi-jack but how does the fishing in March compare to Sept-Jan?


----------



## GSTORY

Fishing is great year-round, in my opinion. You just have to change your tactics and areas you target. The times that we've fished in March/April have been great.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Bring a kite. March is our windiest month.


----------



## ifsteve

jmrodandgun said:


> Bring a kite. March is our windiest month.


Man knows of what he speaks!!


----------



## TidewateR

ryanconklin said:


> Staying in a motor home so not really camping.. lol. looking to go in march.


the wind will be blowing hard enough in March that knats will be the least of your concerns. The outside fishing will be tough bc higher tides return, but backcountry fishing will be fun as hell. Water should look good. Enjoy!


----------



## TidewateR

forgot to mention that spring is tower boat tourney season, so you will be seeing these hot-shots flying around our marsh bumping up fish and eroding our marsh. I do my best to stay away from them. They're usually thick around Delacroix.


----------



## ifsteve

TidewateR said:


> forgot to mention that spring is tower boat tourney season, so you will be seeing these hot-shots flying around our marsh bumping up fish and eroding our marsh. I do my best to stay away from them. They're usually thick around Delacroix.


Not a fan of those guys either. And yes they are dang near as thick as the gnats around Delacroix. I try and watch the tourney schedules to avoid those times but anymore there are so damn many tourneys it almost every week.


----------



## ryanconklin

we


TidewateR said:


> the wind will be blowing hard enough in March that knats will be the least of your concerns. The outside fishing will be tough bc higher tides return, but backcountry fishing will be fun as hell. Water should look good. Enjoy!


 we are planning on back country, preferably on fly. awesome thank you


----------



## GSTORY

True about the wind. And, as said, the back country will be fun. I tend to stay in the back country and go for the slot reds. Haven't ventured out towards the islands yet, but plan to do this year. Just do some studying on Google Earth and find some spots you "think" look good. Most likely, they will be good. Be careful, have fun, and catch a ton of fish. Maybe we'll see you down there.


----------



## TidewateR

March generally sucks, but every year i'm able to fish a few days of it, so I believe its possible to get a decent day for fly fishing. It's almost my favorite month for fishing LA backcountry. Find some ponds with grass and the water will be nice no matter how hard it's blowing. 

This day wasn't too windy, and still that knats were no where to be found. So take all advice with a grain of salt...including my own!

Some shots from March of last year.


















water clarity:


----------



## ryanconklin

TidewateR said:


> March generally sucks, but every year i'm able to fish a few days of it, so I believe its possible to get a decent day for fly fishing. It's almost my favorite month for fishing LA backcountry. Find some ponds with grass and the water will be nice no matter how hard it's blowing.
> 
> This day wasn't too windy, and still that knats were no where to be found. So take all advice with a grain of salt...including my own!
> 
> Some shots from March of last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> water clarity:


 that looks great to me. The fishery sounds similar to where I live.


----------



## ryanconklin

But definitely not as good lol


----------

